# Norco Six 06



## FluentPhil (7. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen für wie viel FW dieser Rahmen max. freigegeben ist?

Gruß 
Phil


----------



## Indian Summer (15. April 2012)

Hi

Ja, ist zugelassen. Hier in diesem Fred:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440472

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

